

PS3 Users will get banned if caught hacking and running pirated softwares - yousafkh
http://itechvision.blogspot.com/2011/02/playstation-3-users-running-pirated.html
Sony has just released an official Statement regarding PS3 Hacking and running Pirated softwares on it after such a long time. Months ago PS3 was hacked by fairflow team and Geohot. Sony filed a sue case against Geohot and some other hackers to cease hacking of PS3.
======
iwwr
Sony has the ability to win an attrition war by pushing frequent patches,
unless the modders find a more automated way to conceal an unlocked PS3 on the
PSN.

